# DVB-C Karte mit PCIe gesucht



## Entelodon (5. März 2011)

hallo leute, habe folgendes problem: meine grafikkarten lassen sich im cf nicht übertakten http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ssen-sich-im-crossfire-nicht-uebertakten.html und so wie's aussieht kann mir auch niemand helfen... daher bleibt mir nur der umstieg auf ein neues mb. da mit dem cf aber bei den meisten die normalo pci slots wegfallen, kann ich meine aktuelle tv karte (technisat cablestar hd 2) nirgends unterbringen. gibt es inzwischen schon brauchbare tv karten mit pcie? oder ist das nur dvb-s karten vorbehalten?

danke im voraus


----------



## kajot (25. Juni 2011)

Eine externe Lösung kommt nicht in Frage?

edit... hups... so alt schon... sorry fürs "Leichenschänden"


----------



## Entelodon (5. Januar 2012)

neeee... externe lösungen interessieren mich nicht...


----------

